
Connecting founders looking for a side gig and companies looking to hire them - dorena
https://froggodoggo.com
======
dorena
I made this web app as a side-project (besides my main startup kosmosschool)
and to learn coding! Hope this helps many founders to find an interesting side
gig with great companies and helps them stay afloat with their startup for the
time needed. Let me know what you think :)

